
Instant Utility, Optimal Execution, & Syntactic Sugar - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/04/20/instant-utility-optimal-execution-syntactic-sugar/
======
asimjalis
Let me make an obligatory pitch for Clojure here: support for multi-threading,
reasonably fast, and syntax in which boiler plate just melts away.

